# permits



## dustytrailzz (Jul 23, 2010)

Hi everyone, I've been a member for a while, but usually don't post stuff. My question is: I am trying to figure out who to talk to to get proper permits/documentation for my DT. I found her a few years ago and had no luck finding the right owner. I talked to a rescue that was full and they encouraged me to research how to take care of her properly, which I did. I love her dearly and she is happy and healthy. I would just like to get the proper documentation for her so I can keep her legally. Or maybe I don't need it? I live in Scottsdale and have no plans to move. Can anyone please advise me on this? Thanks


----------



## TORTOMANIA (Jul 23, 2010)

I ASSUME DT IS DIAMONDBACK TERRAPIN?
AND I ASSUME SCOTTSDALE IS ARIZONA?
IF THIS IS TRUE I DONT THINK YOU WOULD NEED A CAPTIVE BRED WILDLIFE PERMIT


----------



## dustytrailzz (Jul 23, 2010)

She is a desert tortoise native to Arizona. Scottsdale is in phoenix area. Im not sure that she is captive bred, my vet told me she was between 12 and 20 years old when I got her.


----------



## kimber_lee_314 (Jul 23, 2010)

I think in Arizona you go through the Fish and Game Department. This link might help you. 

http://www.desertmuseum.org/programs/tap_faq.php


----------



## RV's mom (Jul 23, 2010)

There is a tortoise rescue on I-17 off of W Pinnicle Peak Rd. I had a desert tort I took there (RV simply would not live with him) and they encouraged me to keep him, since he was apparently a 'stray' that someone lost. Previous humans had painted his carapace white, but most of it had worn off.. They don't want captives released to the wild for all the obvious reasons. I think if you go there you'd have no problem keeping your girl.

teri


----------

